# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #149

## johnc4510

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #149 for the week June 28th - July 4th, 2009. In this issue we cover: Canonical Delves Deeper into the Cloud - Launches Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services, Kubuntu Tutorials Day Spreads the Knowledge, Ubuntu Forums tutorial of the week, Login to Ubuntu Forums with Launchpad Open ID, Canonical Party Welcomes Gran Canaria Desktop Summit, Ohio Linuxfest Call for Presentations, Powerpets, Inc. Head Offices switch to Ubuntu, Full Circle Magazine: Issue #26, Vodcast: Dell's Ubuntu Linux Strategy, Team Meeting Reports, and much, much more!

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers: We are trying a new way of linking to our translations pages. Please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*In This Issue*

Canonical Delves Deeper into the Cloud - Launches Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud ServicesKubuntu Tutorials Day Spreads the KnowledgeUbuntu StatsUbuntu Forums Tutorial of the WeekUbuntu Forums working on Login with Open IDCanonical party welcomes Gran Canaria Desktop SummitOhio Linuxfest Call for PresentationsIn the Press & BlogospherePowerpets, Inc. Head offices switch to UbuntuFull Circle Magazine #26Vodcast: Dell's Ubuntu Linux StrategyJune Team Meeting SummariesUpcoming meetings & eventsUpdates & Security

*General Community News*

*Canonical Delves Deeper into the Cloud  Launches Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services*

London: July 1, 2009-- Canonical, the founder of the Ubuntu project, today launched new professional services to help and support users building 'private clouds', cloud infrastructures behind a corporate firewall.

The move follows the technical preview in April of Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), an open-source system that enables organizations to build their own clouds that match the interface of Amazon EC2. UEC is now available as part of the Ubuntu Server Edition technology stack.

By creating private clouds with UEC, organizations can optimize server use and increase data-centre efficiencies, while lowering costs and providing end users with self-service IT. Ubuntu is the first Linux distribution to provide such a system and now Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services from Canonical help businesses build these environments with optimal efficiency.

Enterprises are realizing that building 'private clouds' enables them to better manage variable workloads, while reducing the waste of idle servers. Building on open-source technology also avoids the issue of vendor lock-in, said Mark Shuttleworth, CEO of Canonical. Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud enables businesses to do this  - and the addition of these services helps them to do it with confidence.

Canonical has partnered with Eucalyptus, whose eponymous product forms the base of UEC, to jointly provide the service but with a single interface for the customer through the Canonical support team.

While the IT industry talks of future strategies and releases vapour ware, UEC today allows businesses to deploy and now support a 'private cloud' on open source technologies from a renowned Linux provider, said Woody Rollins, CEO of Eucalyptus. We are very excited to lend our expertise to building the type of professional services that will help more businesses discover the benefits of private clouds built on open technologies.
Pricing and Availability

Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services enable users to scale up from a five-machine environment all the way to a site license covering all machines, physical and virtual, in a single location.

Yearly pricing for entry-level support for five physical servers and up to 25 virtual Ubuntu servers is $4,750 for 9x5 standard support and $17,500 for 24x7 advanced support. Additional support packs are available per physical server and per ten virtual servers for $1,250 p.a. for standard support and $3,000 p.a. for advanced.

Site support is also available which covers one geographical location. It includes an unlimited number of physical and virtual servers for $90,000 p.a. for standard support and $150,000 p.a. for advanced.

To use Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, users must first install Ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition available at no charge from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server

To find out more about Ubuntu Cloud Computing, please visit http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud

To enquire about support, please visit:  http://www.canonical.com/contact/cloud

For more information on Cloud Services, please visit: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whati...cloud/services

To keep up-to-date with Ubuntu Cloud activity, follow the cloud blog aggregator: http://cloud.ubuntu.com

Follow Ubuntu cloud on Twitter: http://twitter.com/ubuntucloud

To participate in the Ubuntu Cloud Community, join the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cloud

To find out more about Eucalyptus see: http://www.eucalyptus.com

http://www.ubuntu.com/news/canonical...-cloud-service

*Kubuntu Tutorials Day Spreads the Knowledge*

The recent Kubuntu Tutorials Day featured five of free softwares finest speakers spreading their knowledge to a large audience. There were talks on Kubuntu, artwork, packaging, as well as an introduction to Ruby. There was also a special guest speaker from Amarok who gave a well received tutorial on scripting Amarok with QtScript.

Full and edited logs are available on the Kubuntu Tutorials Day page for anyone who wants to catch up. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1872

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (58730) +447 over last weekCritical (25) +4 over last weekUnconfirmed (27572) +337 over last weekUnassigned (50636) +387 over last weekAll bugs ever reported (292924) +1418 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Jaunty*

Spanish (12888) -566 over last weekFrench (40142) -2290 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (51536) -747 over last weekSwedish (56767) +2351 over last weekEnglish (United Kingdom) (58540) -465 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

OpenOffice.org's ASCII file conversion has no preview - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20513/I should be able to glance at the panel and see precise stats - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20478/Automate moving to another computer - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20454/Hide content of update requests - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20458/In order to have the impression of booting directly to the desktop - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20511/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Launchpad News*

*Ubuntu Forums News*

*Tutorial of the Week*

June 6, 2009.

This week we would like to highlight FakeOutdoorsman's (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=162846) well written and nicely presented "HOWTO: Easily enable MP3, MPEG4, AAC, and other restricted encoding in FFmpeg". As pointed out in the thread, this tutorial clears up some confusion linked to legal reasons restricting the abilities of the ubuntu provided FFmpeg package. Several options are provided, along with the steps to follow to revert changes and remove the restricted packages. Well done!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283

*Ubuntu Forums working on Login with Open ID*

Canonical has been working with ubuntu-geek to implement openID authentication on the forums. Work is still in development as some features need to be adjusted (adding friends for example). This is part of the process leading to a greater integration between forums accounts and Launchpad accounts. Stay tuned!

*The Planet*

*Jonathan Riddell: Canonical Party Welcomes Gran Canaria Desktop Summit*

The Gran Canaria Desktop Summit was opened with a party sponsored by Canonical. Stickers, t-shirts and beer were all given out to contributors and users of KDE, Gnome and any other free software environment. Some converts were made from the local Canary island population who were enthused by the spirit of freedom. Conversation ranged from the essential cross desktop collaboration issues to the question of whether it ever rains in Las Palmas. Pictures of the party can be found at the link.

http://www.kdenews.org/2009/07/04/ca...desktop-summit

*Mackenzie Morgan: Ohio Linuxfest Call for Presentations*

Ohio Linuxfest is now in its 7th year, and the theme for this years event is the Past, Present, and Future of UNIX & Linux. Doug McIlroy will be keynoting.  If you haven't heard of him yet, he was Kernighan, Thomson, & Richie's boss back at AT&T Bell Labs when they were creating UNIX and C. He's credited with creating the UNIX pipe ("|") as well. Peter Salus, known for his books "A Quarter Century of UNIX" and "The Daemon, the Gnu and the Penguin" will be keynoting as well.  And finally, Shawn Powers of Linux Journal fame will be giving a keynote on "Fixing the Economy with Linux." Bdale and his daughter Elizabeth Garbee are expected to speak. Jono has also agreed to speak. But these six people can't be it.  If you've got something to say, why not submit a proposal? The call for presentations is only open a few more daysit closes on the 8th. Get your proposal in! You can find out more about this event at the link.

http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspo...entations.html

*In The Press*

*Ubuntus Papercuts: Usability in Little Things*

Linux Loop notes that the first ten of the One Hundred Papercuts have been finished.  These are little things, like changing a word from one that geeks would understand to one that most normal people would understand.  The author believes that this might be the first time that real attention has been made to tiny details.

http://www.linuxloop.com/news/2009/0...little-things/

*As It Stands, Ubuntu Has No Issues With Mono*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix reports on the position paper concerning Mono that was issued by Scott James Remnant on behalf of Canonical and the Ubuntu Technical Board.  This paper was released in response to the concerns of free software advocates, including Richard Stallman, who question the legal aspects of using Mono.  However, Ubuntu continues to include it and packages built on it, like F-Spot and Tomboy, in the distribution since there have not been any legal notices of infringement from Microsoft or other IP stakeholders.  Scott's position statement on Mono in Ubuntu can be found on Ubuntu's mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/000584.html

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NzM1Nw

*Ubuntu: Still Popular?*

The author of Starry Hope looks at some statistics concerning Ubuntu popularity, with the understanding that they really can't project the actual numbers of users.  However, in that light, he presents the information from DistroWatch, Netcraft and Alexa along with blogging trends, Google trends in searching, and Twitter.  His conclusion is that Ubuntu is still the most popular Linux distribution.  Those interested in the statistics may find his numbers, charts, and conclusions at the link.

http://www.starryhope.com/articles/2...still-popular/

*Desktop Linux Reviews: Kubuntu 9.04*

Jim Lynch wasn't particularly impressed with Kubuntu 9.04, and felt that it best served experienced Linux users that enjoy KDE and prefer it to Gnome.  He did not recommend that new Linux users try it.  Some of his objections had to do with the look-and-feel of KDE, and he acknowledges that he is primarily a GNOME user.  The quality of the add/remove software and the sliding menus were two of his objections.  Read the whole article at:  http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2009/06/25/kubuntu-9-04/

*Linux Vendors Head to the Cloud in Search of Cash*

Sean Michael Kerner of InternetNews.com examines the difference between the Red Hat certification program for Cloud Computing and Ubuntu's paid support services.  The main difference appears to be that Ubuntu does not see Certification as being valuable.  Simon Wardley, head of Canonical's cloud strategy, said, "We do believe there is considerable value in providing users with an open source system to build their own private clouds that match the de facto standard of Amazon's EC2 API."  His justification is that, "These services will be used in enterprise environments and any enterprise wants the reassurance of professional, ongoing support in this case from the code originators, Canonical."

http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news...ch+of+Cash.htm

*Why Ubuntu has become the flag bearer for Linux*

This entry from techradar.com sees the rise in popularity of Ubuntu as being caused by the marketing strategy of Canonical, the introduction of LiveCDs as a means of installation, and the lack of interest in Windows Vista.  In short, it's saying that Ubuntu entered the distribution scene at just the right time to catch the wave. Read the entire article and get more information at the link.

http://www.techradar.com/news/softwa...12678?src=rss&

*In The Blogosphere*

*Canonicals Private Ubuntu Cloud Strategy: Partners Welcome?*

The VAR Guy, posting at Works With U, notes with interest that Canonical has launched the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services.  However, he feels that there is something lacking - the independent software vendors (ISVs). It is his opinion that customers don't buy cloud operating systems. They embrace cloud services to host specific applications (storage, backup/recovery, database, ERP, email, etc.).  Canonical needs to promote reliable ISV software stacks for Ubuntu in the cloud.  According to The VAR Guy, "in order to get the word out faster, Canonical needs partners."

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/07/01...rds-and-risks/

*Five Questions for Dells Ubuntu Linux Team*

Joe Panettieri, at Works With U, is intending to meet with Dell's Ubuntu team members and has posted five questions that he would like to ask them. He also invites readers to add questions by emailing him or posting them as comments to his article.  It's his intent to create an interview that examines Dell's Ubuntu Linux strategy.

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/06/24...tu-linux-team/

*Threes Company: Oracle, Ubuntu and OpenOffice*

The VAR Guy, from Works With U, notes that Matt Asay from CNet had opined that Canonical needed enterprise software partners like Oracle to help with it's move into servers.  The VAR Guy adds one more element into the mix:  OpenOffice.org. It's his opinion that Oracle and Canonical could use OpenOffice.org to accelerate Ubuntu's desktop momentum, and that this would help the momentum on the server side.

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/06/30...nd-openoffice/

*Beyond Ubuntu: Canonical Pursues New Revenue Streams*

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/07/02...venue-streams/

*Ubuntu heads to the clouds*

On July 1, Canonical, the company behind Ubuntu in partnership with Eucalyptus Systems, an open-source cloud infrastructure firm, launched Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services. According to sources at Canonical, Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services "is a set of new professional services to help and support users building 'private clouds', that is cloud infrastructures behind a corporate firewall." The idea, as it always is with cloud computing is to save organizations money by optimizing server use, while lowering costs and providing end users with self-service IT. With Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Services, Canonical will help businesses build private clouds. In a statement, Mark Shuttleworth, Canonical's CEO said, "Enterprises are realizing that building 'private clouds' enables them to better manage variable workloads, while reducing the waste of idle servers. Building on an open-source technology also avoids the issue of vendor lock-in. Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud enables businesses to do this--and the addition of these services helps them to do it with confidence." Once more Canonical is showing that, while its reputation is based on Ubuntu, the popular end-user desktop Linux distribution, the company has every intention of competiting with Red Hat and Novell for the business server market.

http://blogs.computerworld.com/ubunt..._to_the_clouds

*In Other News*

*Powerpets, Inc. Head Offices Switch to Ubuntu*

An unsolicited email to the Ubuntu News Team mailing list from Powerpets, Inc. gives us some insight into one companies "Ubuntu Success Story":

In 2002, a small Canadian company was started based on a small idea and big dreams to create an entertaining virtual world with many educational aspects and a company goal to support and spread awareness of abused and abandoned animals.

Less than half a year into the project, powerpets.com was experiencing explosive growth and an explosive amount of problems, mainly e-mail based viruses. We would be affected by the next big threat, weeks before large AV companies such as McAfee would have a fix for it. More time was spent fixing our Windows based office computers than what was spent working on our business.

A switch to Linux was made, with quite a few hurdles, but it was nice to know once a system was set up, you wouldn't have to worry about it. You wouldn't even need to restart it. Unfortunately last year, our *flavor* of Linux that was chosen for the
office sold out to another company who pretty much abandoned the OS.

Much research went into selecting a new Linux OS that will carry us through the next decade without headaches or an overload of IT expenses. Ubuntu quickly caught our attention. We actually waited for about a month because we could not find an option to purchase one copy of the Ubuntu OS and felt uncomfortable requesting a free CD. Due to our satellite Internet, we were unable to download the OS.

A few weeks later, our CD arrived in the mail. At the time we were involved in several large projects and were unable to perform any installations. It wasn't until June, when an old test laptop was loaded with Ubuntu. The installation went quick and without a hitch, despite hardware being well outdated. The past few days, the remainder of our office went through the overhaul and in a matter of hours we were using Ubuntu. Some changes were hard to get used to, such as the SAMBA shares, but overall everything was a success.

We're very happy with our Ubuntu solution, and we hope to see the number of Ubuntu system builders grow - after all, one Ubuntu system builder to serve over 300 million people in North America may not be sufficient.

Many thanks for the CD and the great experience

Elizabeth Routliffe: President

Powerpets, Inc.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ly/000623.html

*Full Circle Magazine: Issue #26*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community are proud to announce the release of our twenty-sixth issue.

This month:

Command and Conquer  MOC & IRSSIHow To: Ubuntu As A Guest, Apt-Cacher, and Inkscape  Part 3.My Story  Why I Converted To Linux.Review  WebHTTrackMOTU Interview  Stefan Ebner.Top 5  Linux-powered Devices.Ubuntu Women, Ubuntu Games, and all the usual goodness!

You can download it here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-26/

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/000616.html

*Vodcast: Dells Ubuntu Linux Strategy*

WorksWithU's Joe Panettieri spent June 26 at Dells headquarters in Austin, Texas, meeting key members of Dells Linux team. They spent an hour discussing the broad Linux market; Dells current Ubuntu strategy; and the PC giants early reaction to Moblin (Mobile Linux).

This quick Vodcast captures thoughts from Dells:

Todd Finch (consumer Linux system opportunities)John Hull (Linux server and desktop trends)Doug Anson (Moblins potential for small mobile devices)

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/06/29...inux-strategy/

*Meeting Summaries*

*June 2009 Team Reports*

==== Ubuntu Governance ====

===== LoCo Council =====

LoCo Directory Status: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory75% of teams populatedSmall issues with naming convention ( ubuntu-(iso-country-code): Teams that really want to will have to ask nicely to see if they can get their names for their teams. If bad comes to worse they will have to stick to what other name they have.~locoteams-approved is restricted and further discussion on how to populate it and the reapproval process will be discussed in the mailing lists and brought in for the next meeting.Forum admins can decide what subdomains to use for LoCo forums.Ireland is now an approved LoCo.

===== MOTU Council =====

MC Call for 03-06-2009:Attendees: Daniel Holbach, Jonathan Davies, Emmet Hikory.Open Applications:أحمد المحمودي (Ahmed El-Mahmoudy)(universe contributor).Steve Stalcup (MOTU/core-dev).Agenda: No items for discussion.MC Meeting, 12th June:Please give Stephen Stalcup a warm welcome to the team, where he's continue to work on KDE packages and sponsoring.We're very pleased to welcome a new member to the MOTU team: Nick Ellery. Nick has been working a lot on merging changes from Debian and lowering the delta between Debian and Ubuntu.Stéphane Graber wants to expand his activities a bit and work some more on server packages and Edubuntu and applied for Core Dev. The MC recommends Stéphane.MC Call 2009-06-18:Attendees: Richard Johnson, Emmet Hikory, Daniel Holbach, Jonathan Davies, Michael Bienia.Upcoming Applications: Ahmed El-Mahmoudy (Contributing Developer)Agenda Items:General move of meeting times (proving difficult, moving discussion to email)Finding suitable meeting time for Ahmed El-Mahmoudy, decided on 25th June, 16:00 UTC.MC Meeting 2009-06-24:أحمد المحمودي (Ahmed El-Mahmoudy)'s great work on packages, his interaction with Debian and work on the Sabily distributions left us no other choice but to say +1.After an interesting discussion about Java packaging, the Server team and cheese the MC found out that they would very much like to see Thierry Carrez in ~ubuntu-core-dev. Hence our recommendation.Andrea Gasparini did a great work in the MOTU community, working on lots of different packages. His great love for QA and working with Debian and love for the Italian LoCo sealed the deal: +1 from all present MC members.Andreas Moog's great work on Desktop and other packages, his great attention to detail and work with Debian made the decision pretty easy. He's just joined the MOTU team.

===== Technical Board =====

TB meeting, 2009-06-16: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/028347.htmlOutstanding actionsmdz to talk to kiko/bjornt to investigate drivers powers: continuesMono discussionEdubuntu Releases for Karmic and Karmic+1 and hosting on Canonical infrastructure: approval for moving to USB or DVD images if the CD image team is in agreement and consideration is given to effective testing; releases.ubuntu.com vs. cdimage.ubuntu.com is based on download popularity and infrastructure concerns and is not an indication of status, and mirroring questions should be brought up with mirror admins on ubuntu-mirrors@Inclusion of universe within Edubuntu: approvedUbuntu Core Developer application for Stéphane Graber: approved; congratulations and welcome!Ubuntu Core Developer application for James Westby; approved; congratulations and welcome!TB meeting, 2009-06-30Scott Kitterman's [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamavUpdates proposal for a ClamAV update policy]] was endorsed by the Technical Board, contingent on the approval of the security and release teamsCharlie Smotherman was granted upload privileges for ampache, ampache-themes and coherenceThierry Carrez was welcomed as a new core developerScott James Remnant has put forward a Technical Board position statement regarding Mono, which is to be published shortlyThe Technical Board is discussing the creation of a new governing body, the Developer Applications Board, to process new developer applications, separating this function from the Technical Board itself

==== Ubuntu Development Teams ====

==== Ubuntu LoCo Teams ====

===== Austrian Team =====

Day 19: Presentation the Austrian translation of Edubuntu. Blog Tapaponga: http://blogs.altuxa.com/tapaponga/cr...asturianu.htmlDay 11: Chat Meeting Log: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsturianTeam...tu-ast_log.txtUpload poster for Install Party in SpreadUbuntu for the community: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/...softastur-2009

===== Czech Team =====

Ubuntu Czech Republic won inquiry "Czech Open Source 2009" in category "Project of year"http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/9029/cos2009.pngWe are planning big redesign of our homepage and forumHomepage: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Filipec?action...09-nahled1.png (mockup)Forum: http://nusery.ic.cz/smf (test forum with betaversion of the theme)Two local live meetings - Pardubice (29th May) and Bruntal (20th June)Regular online meeting (6th June)

===== Chilean Team =====

Junta Ubuntera (June 6th, Santiago)
  *It was a successful event!! See the pics at http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-...tags/cuartaju/
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam/...Ubuntera-junio
IRC Trainning Sessions: Learning to use the wiki I: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam/...CharlaWiki/CW1 By Fabian Delgado (June 7th, #ubuntu-cl)IRC Trainning Sessions: Learning to use the wiki II: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam/...CharlaWiki/CW2 By Fabian Delgado (June 14th, #ubuntu-cl)Costalinux (June 20th, Quintero)
  *Pics at http://www.flickr.com/photos/1015412...gs/costalinux/
TODO
IRC Meeting (July 1st 01:30 UTC, #ubuntu-cl).
  *Wiki Meeting page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam/...nes/2009-06-30

===== Danish Team =====

Started a discussion about licensing for guides, forums and any material created by and for the danish LoCo team.Started preparations for the Karmic Release party in Aarhus, Denmark.

===== German Team =====

====== Berlin ======

June 9th: Berlin Jam, had a look at two bugs reports and patching of applications. Also did an impromptu key-signing.June 16th: Encryption workshop part I: GnuPG, email & jabberJune 27th: Barbecue - http://www.ubuntu-berlin.de/LinuxTag09-BBQ-english after the LinuxTag - http://www.linuxtag.org/2009/en.html fair with approx. 200 guests and Marcel Bien and Ubuntu Developer Daniel Holbach as blazing DJs at the turntables. Photos: http://picasaweb.google.de/martin.kossick/LTBBQ2009

===== Greek Team =====

The Greek team got it's first Ubuntu member! Congrats to Simos Xenitellis https://edge.launchpad.net/~simosxTranslated the "A Byte of Python" book in Greek - http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Pytho...le_of_Contents and started online python programming classes - http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewforum.php?f=55 through our forum and irc channel.Team members participated in Greek FLOSS developers conference 2009 - http://conf.ellak.gr/2009/ with presentations/workshops.Kickstarted the Ubuntu-gr marketing team - http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewforum.php?f=56 adding members and planning for marketing events.

===== Honduras Team =====

5th One of our members of the Honduras Team did a presentation in BarCamp Unitec - http://diegoturcios.wordpress.com/20...en-el-barcamp/18th Our Team Contact Leader was present at the  Ubucom Central America - http://diegoturcios.wordpress.com/2009/06/19/100/ which took place at Nicaragua on the ECSL - http://sl-centroamerica.org25th Some of the members of the team make the Pizza Bash - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HondurasTeam/Pizza_Bash it was a nice experience. Where many topics were discussed.

===== Irish Team =====

We became an official loco after 2 years of activity: Irish Team Approval Application - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Ir...valApplication

We have two ubuntu members Laura Czajkowski - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski and Maciej Danielski - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mdanielski

We are having a summer jam for bugs and translations Irish Team/Events Summer Jam - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Events#Summer+Jam

===== Japanese Team =====

The Ubuntu Manga "Ubunchu" episode 2 was released under CC-BY-NC. The Japanese LoCo member Fumihito Yoshida translated the majority into Engrish, and the US-Massachusetts LoCo member Martin Owens translated into English. It's translated to 11 languages now.We talked about our activity for a Japanese local magazine "Linux 100%".We started to plan the Ubuntu local meeting "Ubuntu Off-Line Meeting Tokyo 9.08". It's will held 1st Aug.

===== Korean Team =====

cobuntu 9.04.2 release 2009-06-02: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=25786Changed the name of distro : kobuntu -> cobuntuChanged the default repository : kr.archive.ubuntu.com -> ftp.daum.netUpdated translation : May 26, 2009Changed the default font : Unfont -> Lexi font

===== Lithuanian Team =====

Started to organize second Ubuntu conference in Vilnius  Ubucon'0950% done of our web site redesign and migration to Drupal, !MediaWiki and phpBB:web site  http://www.ubuntu.lt/betawiki  http://www.ubuntu.lt/beta/wiki

===== Norwegian team  =====

Rubén - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ssue149/huayra has taken over Karianne's - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...arianneFogHeen job as contact member for the Norwegian team.Planning group reorganizationMeeting on Sunday 26th 2100 UTC+2 in #ubuntu-no irc.freenode.net

===== Romanian Team =====

We have relanched the action of sending Ubuntu sticker to Romanian users via self-address snail mail system. More info here: http://www.ubuntu.ro/participa/promovareAll persons wanting to promote Ubuntu in Romania can use our fine set of banners and website button for promoting Ubuntu via their website. http://www.ubuntu.ro/participa/promovare/banere

===== Russian Teams =====

====== The Team ======

Total number of registered users in Team groups exceeded 1000 (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru/+members)!

====== Translations ======

25th issue of Full Circle magazine in Russian (http://ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/25).The second alpha-version of Ubuntu Desktop Course in Russian has been finished. The proof-reading stage has been started (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training/Russian).

====== Resources ======

Managing of ubuntu.ru domain has been enhanced by Google Apps:Active members of the Team may use <member>@ubuntu.ru accounts;There are plans to use Google services for project coordination.Public calendar is up and running (http://ubuntu.ru/calendar).

====== Novosibirsk Team ======

InstallFest has been organized (http://lug.nsk.ru/lugnskru/2009/05/s...stallfest.html).We started a Club for people willing to learn more about Ubuntu. Three meetings of the club has been held in June:http://lug.nsk.ru/lugnskru/2009/06/o...-11062009.htmlhttp://lug.nsk.ru/lugnskru/2009/06/o...-18062009.htmlhttp://lug.nsk.ru/lugnskru/2009/06/o...-25062009.html

====== Kuban Team ======

Ongoing effort in spreading Ubuntu 9.04 and Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS.Distribution of actual repository snapshots for Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS.Work continues on development of remote interactive courses for Ubuntu.Meetings has been held with Commercial and industrial chamber (CIC) of Krasnodarsky kray (ТПП Краснодарского края) management. During the meetings strategic topics has been defined covering interaction between Kuban Ubuntu Team, Krasnodarsky kray CIC, and regional Non-Governmental Organization "Project beneficium" (КРОО «Проект beneficium»). "Project beneficium" is a partner and informational sponsor of Kuban Ubuntu Team:http://beneficium.ru/content/vstrech...darskogo-krayahttp://beneficium.ru/content/ochered...darskogo-kraya

====== Saratov Team ======

Work on preparation for Software Freedom Day 2009 has been started in collaboration with SarLUG (http://cc.sgu.ru/redmine/projects/show/sfd).

===== Venezuelan Team =====

June 13: Team's 3rd Anniversary - Merida 2009: The team, through David Hernandez - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/David%20Hernandez organized this year's anniversary event. We had talks (and the collaboration of the GentooVE Team and the Debian Venezuela team), an ubuntu Booth, we gave away socks - http://blog.santiago.zarate.net.ve/a...4-Ubuntu-Socks! which Jaime Escobar donated, and few caps, and of curse Ubuntu Cds and Flyers of the team. We developed a small application to register the people that asisted, to later send them information and/or invite to next events in their area and so on. The place was provided by the ULA (Los Andes University).Pictureshttp://picasaweb.google.com/david.vz...rsarioUbuntuVehttp://picasaweb.google.com/cwsevill...buntuVenezuelahttp://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3416925&ref=mf

June 26: Simon Bolivar University's Install Fest: The guys from the USB (School of computer Science) organized a small install fest, with many teams (Canaima, VOSUG, DebianVE), and they invited us!, so we traveled a little bit, to get there and spread the word!. We made about 2 full Installs, and 2 dual boot, helped some users with software problems, we gave some guidance to others, and made new contacts, for futher events.

Pictureshttp://galeria.zarate.net.ve/main.php?g2_itemId=1313

June 27: Ubuntazo #2: The Caracas Team, again wanted to Repeat the success of the first Ubuntazo, this time, we had another set of talks, from introduction to the internet (Browsing and chat) to OpenOffice (an overview). The people had great interest of having a more deep knowledge of OpenOffice usage, and other tools, we also had a technical board outside the auditorium, with installs and TSPP (Bring your own paste), which consists of users coming with their own virgin cds/pendrives, and we give them the OS on their media, also we gave away more of these socks - http://blog.santiago.zarate.net.ve/a...4-Ubuntu-Socks! cds, flyers. The place was the Simon Rodriguez Library, in caracas

===== United States Teams =====

====== US Teams Project ======

Team Meeting 2 June: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USTeams/Meet...tes/2009-06-02

====== Chicago Team ======

Planning Event and Key Signing PartyHeld at onShore Networks on Sunday, June 28thApproximately 7 people in attendancePlanned for future educational sessions to teach people how to use and contribute to UbuntuSpent time signing GnuPG keys of all attendees to strengthen the web of trust

====== Florida Team ======

Tampa MeetupTeam fishing tripQimo Build Day MaySouth East Linux Festitnet7 - https://launchpad.net/itnet7 and pak33m - https://launchpad.net/pak33m represented the team.itnet7 - https://launchpad.net/itnet7 represented the Florida Linux Showpak33m - https://launchpad.net/pak33m attended two BOF sessions with other other LoCo team members to mostly talk about improving LoCos.Ubuntu Global Jam for EmpathyMeeting June 2nd
	  a. Proposed a Packaging Jam for September 27th, 2009
	  a. Proposed a Bug Jam for July or August but tbd.
          a. Talked about creating a video for the SpreadUbuntu project.
Meeting June 16th
	  a. Qimo Youth Build Day
          a. Ubuntu Membership mentoring for the team

====== New York State Team ======

Events:

06/09 6:30PM - 9:00PM RCSI Open Street Map Presentation Penfield Library - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/2009060906/04 7:45AM - 2:30PM White Hat Security Day sponsored by Mercury Networks (presentation by Carl Schmidtmann) Doubletree Inn, Henrietta NY - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090604

====== Ohio Team ======

Initial prep for Ohio LinuxFest 2009Meeting to be set to go over registration

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team ====

Ubuntu Forums Beginners Team Meeting 2009-06-02: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20090602Discuss name change in response to Community Council suggestionIntroduction of "Quest for Python", a group learning effort to learn Python using "A Byte of Python" by Swaroop C H. - http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/PythonThe Ubuntu Community Learning Project - http://learn.ufbt.net was formally presented to the Community CouncilDiscussion about mentoring younger members of the team in regards to proper online etiquette

Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting 2009-06-16: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20090616Agreed to add ~ubuntu-beginners-council as an administrator for all Ubuntu Beginners Team Launchpad teamsAgreed to add icon - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/15997130/branding.png from ~ubuntu-beginners on Launchpad to Social Group - http://ubuntuforums.org/group.php?groupid=79 on the forumsDiscussion about how to handle votes will take place on the mailing list, and clear guidelines will be approved at the next meetingBeginners Team Council will work on drafting a charter for the council, which will be voted on at the next meeting. This is in response to a team desire for the council to be more active.The team has been renamed to the Ubuntu Beginners Team. All team resources are currently being updatedDecide to create a team todo listDiscussion will take place on mailing list about having more frequent focus group meetings

Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting 2009-06-30: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20090630Agreed to transition IRC channels from using the ##beginners-foo naming scheme to #ubuntu-beginners-fooDecide to hold off on requiring Beginners Team Council and Focus Group leaders to sign the Leadership Code of Conduct - http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct until it can be tracked on Launchpad.Agreed to keep the list of Ubuntu Members on the Beginners Team (Jedi Fellows) in order to encourage new users to work towards Ubuntu membershipProvided a status update on the Beginners Team Council Charter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Council/CharterElizabeth Krumbach - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/lyz joined the Ubuntu Beginners Team. She has done a great job working with the Education Focus Group, and is helping to get the Ubuntu Community Learning Project off the ground.Announcement that the Young New Users Focus Group held its first meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...ngs/06-28-2009Announcement that the Ubuntu Beginners Team IRC Channel is now +mz as a result of some recent incidents that transpired.Announcement that the Education Focus Group is still involved with the Ubuntu Community Learning Project, and they are currently discussing which license to use for courses.

==== Ubuntu NGO Team ====

Set up Launchpad team - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo and NGO wiki structure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGOSet up Blog - http://ubuntungo.wordpress.comStarted working on a NGO/CaseStudyTemplate - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/CaseStudyTemplateStarted CiviCRM packaging - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo/civicrm/ubuntuInformation strategy (PR, Group interview and consolidation, planning meeting)

==== Ubuntu Women ====

Meeting on 2 June: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20090604|minutes, logTwo new mailing list admins appointed: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002024.htmlLaunch of Resources redevelopment and promotion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002040.html

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Sunday, July 5, 2009*
None listed as of publication

*Monday, July 6, 2009*
None listed as of publication

*Tuesday, July 7, 2009*

==== Server Team Meeting ====
Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====
Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== LoCo Teams Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-locoteamsAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== EMEA Membership Meeting ====
Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

==== Community Council Meeting ====
Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

*Wednesday, July 8, 2009*

==== Foundation Team Meeting ====
Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== QA Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

*Thursday, July 9, 2009*

==== Packaging Training: TBD ====
Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 13:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroomAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====
Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====
Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Friday, July 10, 2009*

==== MC Meeting ====
Start: 07:00 UTCEnd: 08:00 UTCLocation: None listed as of publicationAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Karmic Weekly Release Meeting ====
Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2009-07-10

*Saturday, July 11, 2009*
None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-793-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-793-1USN-794-1: Perl vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-794-1USN-795-1: Nagios vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-795-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

base-files 4.0.1ubuntu5.8.04.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012254.htmlopen-iscsi 2.0.865-1ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012255.htmlacroread 9.1.2-0hardy3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012256.htmlsun-java6 6-14-0ubuntu1.8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012257.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

sun-java6 6-14-0ubuntu1.8.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ly/009749.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

libxklavier 3.9-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/009841.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/009842.htmlpidgin 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/009843.htmlautomake1.10 1:1.10.2-0ubuntu3.09.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/009845.htmlautomake1.9 1.9.6+nogfdl-3ubuntu2.09.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/009844.htmlsun-java6 6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/009846.html

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

John CrawfordCraig A. EddyDave BushIsabelle DuchatelleNathan HandlerSayak BanerjeeLiraz SiriAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. BOF - Birds of a Feather - An informal discussion group, based on a shared interest, discussing without a pre-planned agenda
 1. IRC - Internet Relay Chat.
 1. IP - Intellectual Property.  A term used as a blanket to cover Copyrights, Trademarks and Patents.
 1. ISV - Independent Software Vendors.
 1. LTS - Long Term Support. - Said of a release that will receive support for 3-years/5-years rather than the typical 18 months
 1. MC - MOTU Council - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council
 1. MOTU - Master Of The Universe - Developers responsible for the Universe and Multiverse repositories. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
 1. NGO - Non-governmental Organization.
 1. TB - Technical Board - http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/techboard
 1. UEC - Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud.

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License BY SA
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

